# Orange Beach Oil Rig Locations



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone know where to find a map of the Oil Rigs off of Orange Beach?


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

try this.....

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

That site only has a few of the deep water rigs that were made into reefs you can search and find them on the web I will see if I remember how I found them.or if u no someone that works off shore they can tell u how to get a list of them.a friend of mine have me a list but I don't no what I did with it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We, along with most tackle shops in OB, sell the Hilton's charts. They will give you the coordinates to all the local rigs minus semi-submersibles and "jack-ups".


----------

